# New 15g column



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey guys, the girlfriend got her tax return, and we went out and bought a 15 gallon column, not sure on the dimensions, but i think its somewhere around 12x12x24 or something. Anyways, Im at my parents, using their hose to treat the sand I'm putting in it, so I got on here, and I'm not sure what fish I wanna put in it yet, gotta get it home and start cycling it, but if anyone can, throw out some suggestions as to what fish I should put in it, because I'm not sure, haha, thanks.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Bettas of course! Or if you don't like bettas you could try a male ram with 6 tetras and three corys. If you get a ram, get a bolivian and not a blue ram or a golden ram because bolivians are hardy.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

sounds nice, but heres another question, how long is this water gonna be foggy? It's been setup a few hours now and the sand hasn't settled any more than it had as I was putting the water in


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Should be better overnight. Is the filter on? My sand that I bought came with something that made it less cloudy. Idk if yours came with it...


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

I have the filter on now, and no, didn't come with anything


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Just wait overnight. It should be good. If you want the tank to look really nice, plant it.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

I had it crystal clear at my parents, lettin the hose flush out tiny particles, now it's foggy. I really wanna get some nice plants in it


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

What are you planning on putting in it?


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

idk yet, I'm worried about this cloudy water, haha


----------



## timmo2009 (Jun 10, 2009)

You shouldn't be too concerned about the foggy water. Very common with a sand substrate. Mine took a few days to get clear. Just a lot of particles to settle. The filter running will help things out too. But make sure you make sure sand doesn't build up in your filter.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

I decided to take a different approach, I'll post pics in a little bit


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

Here's a pic of it for now, not a permanent setup, but while its cycling, I like it


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

The petsmart near my house is getting blue rams soon for $6.49 each, I'm seriously considering getting 2 blue rams and 5 or 6 black skirts for my 15g. Oh, and a quick question, read my signature and tell me if I'd be ok gettin 4 or 5 cherry barbs for my 36g bowfront. If I cant, I want cherry barbs in my 15g


----------



## marttim (Mar 8, 2012)

I have that same tank in the bed room using it for 3 juvy cichlids that need to grow some before I put them in the big tank. Very nice tank!


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

thanks, I like yours too, love the dark substrate


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

You will want the tank to fully cycle before you put a ram in there, they need a stable tank.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

oh ok, I'll make sure it's all good to go before the rams. Can I put a small school of cherry barbs in my 36?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Should be able to.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

alrighty, so I can have 7 serpaes, 7 bloodfins and 5 cherry barbs? And the pleco of course. Thanks obsidian, I'm tryin to think of what, other than the rams, to put in the 15. I was thinkin maybe some black skirts


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Black skirts and even the rams are a tad big for a 15ga, can't say as I would do either. If you do go with them you will want a small school- no more than 4 I would say. For the black skirts. If you put a ram in there make sure it's just 1 of them. It would not be good for a pair in that sized tank, especially as it is a column tank... bad for fish that swim laps. 

In a column tank you want non lap swimming fish like many livebearers. You could put a puffer in there, that would be fun. Of course you can put the skirts or rams in there if you want, up to you


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

+1 with obsidian. Puffers would look really cool.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

Hmmm, I actually like the puffer idea, I'll look into that, see what kind is best suited for a 15 column, thanks guys


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

some puffers are brackish and hard to feed. they can be picky eaters. But agreed it would be cool.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

yeah, btw, love your name, im tigerbarb12, ur zebradanio12, nice goin man


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

You can check out "The Puffer Forum" for good information just on puffers. I think that puffers can be kept in smaller tanks than they insist are the the smallest you should go, but it gives you a great idea of what is realistic overall. There are people there who can tell you why the recommend the larger tanks etc--- which would be puffer specific. There are several really fun freshwater puffers.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

im gonna go over to my parents and actually get on the computer, I can't do research on this phone, but I'm gonna look into the puffers, no doubt


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

Checked for ammonia in the 15 earlier before my water change, its at about .25, so the cycle is officially underway, because a few days ago it was still at 0


----------

